# Securing dogs whilst travelling



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Is it law to have your dog secured whilst travelling in a vehicle or just advisable? I have heard that you can be fined and get points on your licence but is it true? If it is true I wonder how it will affect the thousands of farmers who you regularly see with their dogs perched on the back of their pickup trucks , tractors and quad bikes. We have just bought a harness for our daughters small dog who often stays with us whilst they are at work or on holiday so we can secure him but wondered what the reality of it is by law.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's seems the answer is 'Yes'.

https://www.rac.co.uk/press-centre/press-releases/one-in-four-motorists-break-the-law-by-not-restra

https://www.themotoringlaw.uk/driving-with-dogs/

Google is your friend:smile2:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Those links only appear to quote the highway code and as far as I know that is only advisory and not actual law. It would appear from what I have read and understand you could only be prosecuted if involved in an accident of some sort and the unrestrained dog could be a contributing factor.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Absolutely correct of course:-

"Wording of The Highway Code. ... Although failure to comply with the other rules of the Code will not, in itself, cause a person to be prosecuted, The Highway Code may be used in evidence in any court proceedings under the Traffic Acts (see The road user and the law) to establish liability.1 Oct 2015"


If there is no incident the law/police will not normally become involved!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Personally I would never travel without a dog secured

For the dogs sake and ours 

A dangerous flying missile in an accident, a frantic dog fleeing up the motorway if released

A danger to themselves and others 

A harness, not around the neck, clipped into a seat harness 

Job done

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The only thing we have ever had in the car is a dog guard.
In the Navajo Motley has his seat behind me and Shade was on the floor behind us, on the move neither have ever moved from their spot, in fact once Hans had to lay on the bench seat, he was not allowed on Motleys side :grin2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> The only thing we have ever had in the car is a dog guard.
> In the Navajo Motley has his seat behind me and Shade was on the floor behind us, on the move neither have ever moved from their spot, in fact once Hans had to lay on the bench seat, he was not allowed on Motleys side :grin2:


I wonder what would have happened if there was an accident and your vehicle came to a sudden stop?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can´t live my life what ifing Drew. Its dogs that wander about in the vehicle that are at risk more than those that stay in their spot. Not up for discussion just saying what we do.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not if you crashed Jan 

The dogs would fly through the air

Possibally straight through the front windscreen , ouch 

Possibally straight into the back of you head, double ouch 

And possibally released on a busy road, afraid disorientated running through traffic 

Sorry I think anyone who does not secure their dog with a harness 

Are acting irrisponsible 

Just my view 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't know where you think they are Sandra, but no way can he or they fly through the air, Motley is behind my seat, he would travel not even inches before stopping at the back of my seat which has a head rest, Shade was on the floor which is one level so would have slidden forward not up. We are very responsible dog owners.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don’t know Jan

It seems to me we cannot know the velocity of a flying thing in the event of a sudden crash

Which is why seat belts are obligatory by law 

Hopefully they would travel into the back of the seat which in itself is not good given the speed of travel 

I think I’d rather relie on the harness to spread the weight 

And contain the dog 

Much like seat belt 

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Passengers in the back seats of a car are normally seated behind the driver and front seated passenger, by law they are required to wear a seat belt, why?

You may be responsible dog owners, however in my opinion totally irresponsible to be in charge of a motorised driving vehicle.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That's about the daftest thing you have ever said Drew.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

_
*"Drivers are being warned that they could face fines of up to £5,000 if they drive with their pet in their vehicle.
*
New research from uSwitch.com has revealed that 69 per cent of drivers say they travel with their pet in their vehicle with them.
A fifth of whom said they were unaware of the law around driving with animals, admitting to not securing their pet with a safety restraint.*

Failure to do so violates rule 57 of the Highway Code which reads, *"When in a vehicle make sure dogs or other animals are suitably restrained so they cannot distract you while you are driving or injure you, or themselves, if you stop quickly.*

"A seat belt harness, pet carrier, dog cage or dog guard are ways of restraining animals in vehicles."
As such, motorists could receive a £100 on-the-spot fine if they are seen to be distracted while failure to pay could result in a court case and a maximum fine of £5,000.

What's more, most insurance policies will not cover a motorist who is found driving with a pet if it is unrestrained, meaning pay-outs can be withheld if there is an accident."*_

You say, "The only thing we have ever had in the car is a dog guard" I ask why in your car and not in your motorhome? Would you leave a small child in the back of your motorhome where your dog lies?

Jan! I may be daft, but I'm certainly not as irresponsible as someone who thinks that it is OK to leave an unteathered dog lying on the back seat of a motorhome.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We used to "risk" having our dogs loose in the back of the estate car and on the bench seat of the motorhome. Then I had an accident. Blind bend on a single track country road with a boy racer coming in the opposite direction! I was doing about 25 miles an hour and we hit head on. Two dogs in the back. One dog was all right, the other wasn't. He hit the back of the back seat and damaged his spine. He used to sit very close to the back of the rear seat so would not, I suspect, have been thrown very far before hitting the back seat. He was, also, emotionally traumatised because the car had caused him pain.


My dogs are, now, either in a harness and restrained by a seat belt, or crated. Crash tested crates are best in case you are rear ended or turn over. I am ashamed to say that my crate is not crash tested because they do not fit this current car. Harnesses need to be of a certain standard, too, so do your research before buying one. From memory they need to be a Y shape with a padded breast part.


Many years previously we had had a minor impact on a, different, blind bend. No one was hurt but when we opened the rear of the car the dog bolted. We did get her back but I cannot tell you the trauma I went through while we tried to catch her. 


A friend was in an accident, the dogs were crated so were fine. When she opened the crate to check them, though, they bolted. Both these dogs were obedience champions and had been trained to stay put in the car when doors were opened. She now only travels with a lead attached to the dogs' collars while they are in their crates.


The problem with some motorhomes is fining a convenient point to attach a harness to. We used the lap restraint in our old Hymer but I know others have struggled to find a suitable point. This is especially difficult if the dog is already used to travelling in a certain spot.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Drew said:


> Passengers in the back seats of a car are normally seated behind the driver and front seated passenger, by law they are required to wear a seat belt, why?
> 
> You may be responsible dog owners, *however in my opinion totally irresponsible to be in charge of a motorised driving vehicle.*


Regardless of the pros and cons of restraining dogs, what a horrible thing to say, Drew, shame on you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m sure Drew did not mean that to be a horrible thing to say Tuggy

It’s just he feels strongly about the subject which he has every right to

I know you don’t , or didn’t , restrain Ellie, you know I disagree with that 

Come to think about it I don’t restrain shadow in the garage where he now travels, complete with an opening window in the door, so it’s something I need to think about 

He would no doubt be safer in the van in the case of someone crashing into the back of us ,but his incessant ,neurotic , aggressive barking when he sighted anyone through the window , near or far, threatened to make us give up motorhome travelling 

Always he wears a harness inside the van, note a full harness not a clip onto his collar which would no doubt strangle him in the event of an accident , worth remembering 

We all have our own thoughts on dog restraint, but it seems in this case that the law requires us to comply when they travel in our motorised vehicles on public highways 

As well as animals, check inanimate objects are well secured in the motorhome , they are as deadly in an accident 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Legal aspects*
Certain rules in the Highway Code are legal requirements and are identified by the words* 'must'* or *'must not'.* In these cases, the rules also include references to the corresponding legislation. Offenders may be cautioned, given licence penalty points, fined, banned from driving, or imprisoned, depending on the severity of the offence. Although failure to comply with the other rules would not, in itself, cause a person to be prosecuted, the Highway Code may be used in court under the Road Traffic Act to establish liability. These include advisory rules with wording 'should' and 'should not' or 'do' and 'do not'. In general, only the latest official printed version of the Highway Code should be used but in legal proceedings, whether civil or criminal, the version current at the time of the incident would apply.

The Road Traffic Act 1988 states:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So it’s not a legal requirement , possibally

But is it a comman sense one?

For me yes

For others no 

Nowt as queer as folks 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think we must agree to disagree Sandra, I know where my dogs are, they are safe as they do not roam or cause havoc, they stay put until the engine is off and we move.
I would never dream of travelling with them in the garage (if we had one) out of my sight.
I do not intend discussing the subject any further, I know what is good for my dogs and your and other peoples opinions do not concern me. 
I told you what we do with our dogs, I did not expect to be insulted.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> That's about the daftest thing you have ever said Drew.
> 
> I did not expect to be insulted./QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on Jan 

You were not insulted, merely disagreed with 

Now insulted, check out some of my posts 

No one disputes your dog is not safe or causes havoc in normal travel

But in the event of an accident ?

Neither are you transporting the hound from hell, who goes berserk at every zebra crossing, every garage, as we enter a campsite, an aire 

And I’ll accept that even though we’ve had german shepherds for over 40 yrs we’ve failed this one 

Perhaps 

But he is a happy hound, a gentle giant once introduced, adores his family and kids 

Was great with the decorator 

But with strangers he is a liability 

Which is why he’s never tied up outside the van , but in the garage behind wire doors 

Out walking, swimming fine

So he loves his holidays 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Stop dramatising Drew, I have told you what goes on and from outside nobody knows dogs are in the van so why should we be stopped.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I think we must agree to disagree Sandra, I know where my dogs are, they are safe as they do not roam or cause havoc, they stay put until the engine is off and we move.
> I would never dream of travelling with them in the garage (if we had one) out of my sight.
> I do not intend discussing the subject any further, I know what is good for my dogs and your and other peoples opinions do not concern me.
> I told you what we do with our dogs, I did not expect to be insulted.


So you would never dream of travelling with them in the garage, out of your sight ?

So I'm found wanting ?

Careful Jan , it's so easy to insult with the written word when it isnt meant to

Unless of course it is

But I think we are friends

So I'll ignore that

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

We would rather travel with our dog secured behind us, unrestrained risks injury to all in a sudden stop, but a dog in a garage if rear ended could also be catastrophic for the dog in my opinion.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

of course maybe we are not friends

That’s the problem with internet and websites

We think we are and find we are not

But what the hell 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> We would rather travel with our dog secured behind us, unrestrained risks injury to all in a sudden stop, but a dog in a garage if rear ended could also be catastrophic for the dog in my option.
> 
> Terry


I think it could Terry

But after years of travelling with him

Stopping before petrol stations,tolls, campsites ect to put him in the back

Listening to him at zebra crossings, winding dowm windows to try to ask for directions

Whilst he goes demented

We've given up

We just can't do it anymore

In the garage he no longer needs to be on guard

Our lives are no longer in danger and he he has no need to protect us

So if he wants to travel with us, swim in lakes and seas

Which he does

It's in the garage

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> We would rather travel with our dog secured behind us, unrestrained risks injury to all in a sudden stop, but a dog in a garage if rear ended could also be catastrophic for the dog in my opinion.
> 
> Terry


As is sitting in the back of a little hatchback where the seat back is less than half a metre in front of the boot.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not quite the same, very little protection on the rear end of a MH compared to a car.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

If a dog is in the back of an hatchback it is in the crumple zone so it could have less protection than in a motorhome garage


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Really don't see how given the construction of MH habitation area is essentially sandwich board.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess we non of us have that much protection in a motorhome outside of the cab in the event of a crash 

A bit worrying for those who travel in the habitation area seats 

Sandra


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Is there anything in the Highway Code about securing the lid on a can of worms whilst travelling/posting on a motorhome forum:frown2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Being a very careful person I always screw the dog's feets to the floor before travelling. They don't like it but will put up with it once I've explained that it's for their own good, and drugged them of course.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

dghr272 said:


> Really don't see how given the construction of MH habitation area is essentially sandwich board.


Cars do not have a chassis so may be weaker


----------

